# Berkley Gulp Jerk Shad



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

How do you rig a Berkley Gulp Jerk Shad, just a hook? Also what color is recommend. Thanks in advance


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Buy a gig head. Usually small led head with hook attached. Thread the hook into the "neck" of the gulp, and exit the hook around the mid section of the gulp leaving the gig head at the correct position where the head should be. Shrimp, new penny are my favorite.


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

So is it used pretty much like a gulp shrimp and bumped across the bottom or do you actually jerk it. 

Also Is a gig head like a jig head or is that the weighted hooks that go the length of the shank. Thanks for the help as I've never used one or seen a gulp jerk used and was gonna try one this weekend. I love using a trick worm with just a hook for bass and was hoping it would be the same concept


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Not sure if I understand your question. Pretty much a regular type hook with a weighted head.


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

I gotcha. Thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs*

Pretty bunch of jig heads there; Bum.

I've been pouring for the most of the morning and mine don't look that pretty. They do catch fish however. C2


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I just bought some Gulp "new penny". These things do work...........


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It really depends on what you are trying to target and where... if fishing in the sound, or other grassy area I fish them with a 4/0 mustad impact hook. it's a weedless design which really helps with grass and snags... as far as color, camo is hard to beat. 

anywhere else, such as sandy bottom, or deeper structure like bridge pilings, i prefer a jig head, Mission Fishin is my favorite brand. as for weight of jig head, i go as light as i can, but still enough to get me to the bottom. pearl white and glow are my favorite colors.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I know that there is a big fan base on this forum for gulp products, but personally, I think that the gulp jerk shads are over priced and their durability is poor at best. I also hate the bags that they come in. No mater how careful I am with closing them, I will always have some of the juice leak out unless I keep the bags stored upright. I have had at least as much success on the 5 inch zoom flukes. Baby bass is my favorite color. I have also started using a similar bait made by Strike King. It is made with some stuff called elaz-tech and you can catch 20 fish on one bait. If you want scent on the bait then go with one of the Pro Cure scents. The Pro Cure scents can also be used on hard plastics and spoons.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I thaught I was the only one that had trouble with the bags leaking no matter what.

My explorer stinks......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 for pro cure, it does work very well.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

Depends on what the fish are doing and what type of fish IMHO...lots of times I'll work jerk shads, swimming mullets, ripple mullets etc.. with just a weighted spring lock screw hook(just like how bass masters rig theirs) so I can play the whole water column fast... or if I'm popping. Other times I like to simply texas rig them or use a carolina rig with a glass bead. Mostly I fish on jig heads though, bucktail trailers on spec rigs..etc Endless possibilities on rig and retrieve options. There's a few colors in plastics I try to keep in all plastics: Whites, root beer, chartreuse, morning glory w/ chartreuse tails and pinks.


----------

